# Rotting floor



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Anyone replaced part of the flooring in their RV? Our Montana has a soft spot in the floor under the vinyl flooring. No roof leaks in this area, must be running down the side and getting under the flooring. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bodine (May 27, 2004)

Yes I have repaired many of these.


----------

